# Coast and archipelago of Croatia



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dubrovnik part II*

Dubrovnik historic street view through stone carved window by brch1, on Flickr

Dubrovnik harbor and strong defense walls aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Dubrovnik Franjo Tudjman bridge and harbor evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic town of Dubrovnik aerial sunset view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Dubrovnik and strong defence walls view by brch1, on Flickr

Dubrovnik bay and historic walls view by brch1, on Flickr

View from Dubrovnik city walls on red rooftops of old town by brch1, on Flickr

Famous Stradun street in Dubrovnik view from walls by brch1, on Flickr

Famous Stradun street in Dubrovnik view from walls by brch1, on Flickr

Dubrovnik walls and Minceta tower view by brch1, on Flickr

Dubrovnik waterfront and Grebeni island lighthouse view by brch1, on Flickr

Historic town of Dubrovnik and Banje beach view by brch1, on Flickr

Tourist stone street in Dubrovnik morning view by brch1, on Flickr

Under the Dubrovnik city walls view by brch1, on Flickr

Lokrum island view from Dubrovnik walls beach by brch1, on Flickr

Historic Dubrovnik harbor and strong walls view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful again! kay: Makes me wanna go on holiday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Me too, Silvia! 

Awesome, very nice photos from Dubrovnik :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nin aerial panoramic*

Historic town of Nin

Nin aerial panoramic by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice town/village; awesome aerial photo of this town :applause:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wonderful shots, lovely places.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Town of Nin*

Historic town on small island in shallow sea laguna, with many sand beaches and famous salt fields (one of three in Croatia).
Location here

Nin aerial by brch1, on Flickr

Sea marshes and shallow sand beach of Nin aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Adriatic town of Nin sandbar beach aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Small cathedral in Town of Nin by brch1, on Flickr

Wooden boardwalk and sand beach of Nin by brch1, on Flickr

Historic town of Nin laguna and sandbars aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful architecture of historic town of Nin by brch1, on Flickr

Nin by brch1, on Flickr

Historic town of Nin cobbled square by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Nin old stone street springtime view by brch1, on Flickr

Old roman ruins in town of Nin by brch1, on Flickr

Nin sandbar beach summer view by brch1, on Flickr

Old island town of Nin view by brch1, on Flickr

Calm evening in Nin harbor by brch1, on Flickr

Colorful Nin waterfront evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Idyllic green hill with stone church by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Nin walkway night scene by brch1, on Flickr

Salt evaporation ponds, production plant in Nin by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really beautiful, brch! :applause:
Two of my favourites:



brch said:


> Town of Nin old stone street springtime view by brch1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Idyllic green hill with stone church by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates, brch :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rogoznica and "Dragon eye" lake, central Dalmatia*

Rogoznica and Dragon eye lake aerial view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo, brch :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Beach near Primosten*

All you need on this warm days.....
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/husSwegb6sDEtyKG7

Beach near Primosten, Croatia by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely impression! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo update :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Korcula*

Historic town of Korcula on Korcula island.
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/yTmtux7d2EUtR9Vg6

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr

Kočula by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Kornati island archipelago national park*

Kornati are unique in the world stone desert islands archipelago located in turquoise Adriatic sea, Dalmatia region of Croatia (some 90 islands on 220 km2 area).
This national park is famous sailing and yachting destination in Croatia.
Location: https://goo.gl/maps/qpzWVfPvzoHPVnxt6

Enjoy...

Kornati islands national park. Unique stone desert islands in Mediterranean archipelago aerial view. by brch1, on Flickr

Kornati. Amazing island archipelago landscape of Kornati national park aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Kornati. Aerial panoramic view of famous Adriatic sea sailing destination by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica nature park and green Mir lake on Dugi Otok island aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica nature park cliffs and green Mir lake on Dugi Otok island aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Amazing Kornati Islands national park archipelago aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Kornati. Amazing island archipelago landscape of Kornati national park aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica bay on Dugi Otok island stone desert amazing landscape view by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica nature park and green Mir lake on Dugi Otok island aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica nature park and green Mir lake on Dugi Otok island aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Dugi Otok island historic villa Rustica ruins aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Aerial view of Kornat island drywalls and stone desert by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica nature park and green Mir lake on Dugi Otok island aerial panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr

Kornati islands archipelago national park landscape view by brch1, on Flickr

Kornati island archipelago national park aerial turquoise coastline view by brch1, on Flickr

Lonely stone island in Zadar archipelago aerial view by brch1, on Flickr

Adriatic archipelago aerial view at sunset by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica bay on Dugi Otok island by brch1, on Flickr

Telascica bay nature park yachting destination by brch1, on Flickr

Kornati national park paradise archipelago by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aweseme, very nice updates, brch :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brch said:


> I'm traveling across Croatian coastline right now, and photos will come after summer!


*OK*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rovinj

Town of Rovinj archipelago aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr

Town of Rovinj historic peninsula aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr

Town of Rovinj historic peninsula and archipelago aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr

Rovinj rooftops and harbor aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, brch


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Moon Plateau, Island of Krk

Stone drywalls in stone desert called Mrgari are used for sheep breeding.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

brch said:


> Opatija is 20 minutes drive from Rijeka, so you can visit both in a day!
> Don't miss Plitvice lakes for anything, it is most spectacular part of nature in Europe!
> If you're traveling by car I would recommend short visits to Rovinj and Motovun on your way to Venice.
> Venice is Venice, and must be visited, but always so overcrowded and overpriced! You can visit Venice by speedboat, I think from Rovinj.
> If you need any advice on your trip planning, I'm here to help, I know all this places very well.


Thank you so much for your reply and really kind that you want to help!  If you want to travel to Sweden some day, I could help. We are flying and don't plan to rent a car. Do you think we can take the train to Rijeka from Zagreb, see Rijeka, Opatija and walk along the Lungomare coast in one day?
From that I have seen on internet there are not that many trains and seems to be easier to travel by bus, is that correct?
Do you think Venice will be over crowded in September and considering the pandemic?

I'm travelling with my friend. Have change the itinary 6 times because it is so hard to fit in all we want to see on six days. The initial plan was to visit only Zagreb and Ljubljana plus some random daytrip. But the more research I did, the more I found that was possible to see in the vicinity. Just wish we had more days. Flight is already booked so can't extend the trip.

Do you think the following itinary is possible without too much stress?

D0 - 7 sep:

– Flight Malmö-Zagreb
Zagreb 15.25

D1 - 8 sep:

– Zagreb

D2 - 9 sep:

Train Zagreb-Rijeka

– Rijeka, Opatija
Lungomare coast

D3 – 10 sep:

– Opatija-Venice
Venice

D4 - 11 sep:

– Venice-Ljubljana
Ljubljana

D5 - 12 sep:

Ljubljana-Postojna Caves

Ljubljana-Zagreb

D6 - 13 sep:

– Zagreb-Plitvice

Plitvice-Zagreb

D7 14 sep:

- Flight Zagreb-Malmö
11


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and really kind that you want to help!  If you want to travel to Sweden some day, I could help. We are flying and don't plan to rent a car. Do you think we can take the train to Rijeka from Zagreb, see Rijeka, Opatija and walk along the Lungomare coast in one day?
> From that I have seen on internet there are not that many trains and seems to be easier to travel by bus, is that correct?
> Do you think Venice will be over crowded in September and considering the pandemic?
> 
> ...


Well it is quite challenging trip without a car, but it's possible.
Forget train to Rijeka, it is very bad option, bus is much better (2 hour drive). From Rijeka to Opatija and back you have city bus ( I think it's nr. 32, - check https://visitrijeka.hr/en/odmori-pl...sport/getting-around-rijeka/public-transport/ and it is going every half hour).
Rijeka to Venice by Flixbus, or go by bus to Trieste and take a train to Venice.
Rijeka, Opatija and walk along the Lungomare coast are doable in one day (I have walked them years ago in a day), but you need to be fast, not much time for chilling.
You can check livecams of Venice next days to see if it is overcrowded, maybe it's not because of pandemic (I was on Lake Como in June, it was totally empty, only locals).

I recommend to check Blablacar ride share site, you can find much cheaper and more flexible rides there. For example Rijeka Venice tomorrow - flixbus ticket is 33 EUR, and you can find 3 rides on blablacar available 10-15 EUR/person. Always check Blablacar day before trip, because drivers usually don't put their trips much before.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

brch said:


> Well it is quite challenging trip without a car, but it's possible.
> Forget train to Rijeka, it is very bad option, bus is much better (2 hour drive). From Rijeka to Opatija and back you have city bus ( I think it's nr. 32, - check https://visitrijeka.hr/en/odmori-pl...sport/getting-around-rijeka/public-transport/ and it is going every half hour).
> Rijeka to Venice by Flixbus, or go by bus to Trieste and take a train to Venice.
> Rijeka, Opatija and walk along the Lungomare coast are doable in one day (I have walked them years ago in a day), but you need to be fast, not much time for chilling.
> ...


Thank you so much! This information really means a lot.  It really seems that buses are more effective then trains and also cheaper in Croatia and Slovenia. Can you find bus tickets as well on blablacar? Because we would prefer to go by a bus. Have to check the webcam out, would be awesome to visit Venice without the crowds (that's the main reason I haven't been there before) but hopefully not completely empty, that would look depressing. I understand we have to visit Plitvice, it just can't be missed!  Will take lots of photos and videos.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Can you find bus tickets as well on blablacar?


No, it's just ride sharing.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rovinj, Istria peninsula, last evening





*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome video


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Town of Cres on Island of Cres

Cres. Colorful harbor and waterfront in town of Cres, Island of Cres by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo; great colors!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Rijeka or Fiume

City of Rijeka waterfront and rooftops aerial panoramic view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photo of Rijeka


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great photos, I just visited Rijeka and other places.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Last Tuesday I came back for the trip and actually managed to visit all places I planned according to schedule, it was a really busy itinerary but totally worth it! I want to thank you especially for your help. 

These were the places we visited in just one week:

CROATIA: Zagreb, Rijeka, Opatija, Plitvice Lakes
SLOVENIA: Ljubljana, Postojna Caves, Predjama Castle
ITALY: Venice, Trieste

I will post a special thread about the trip.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Last Tuesday I came back for the trip and actually managed to visit all places I planned according to schedule, it was a really busy itinerary but totally worth it! I want to thank you especially for your help.
> 
> These were the places we visited in just one week:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you've made it!
It was great itinerary with variety of beautiful places.
Can't wait to see your thread!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

brch said:


> Glad to hear you've made it!
> It was great itinerary with variety of beautiful places.
> Can't wait to see your thread!


Thanks a lot! And thank you for your replies.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Arena Pula, amphitheater from Roman era in Istria region

Arena Pula, Istria, Croatia by 3 brch, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great photo of Pula with the arena


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo of Rovinj


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more from Croatia


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Baska on Krk island, stone desert and paradise beach

Baska stone desert heights aerial panoramic view on Krk island by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------

